# Water Tank cleaning



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi 
Semi newbie here with a question about water tank cleaning.
Last year I used a propriety brand product in my water tank, using it twice and then a clean tank flush but when filled again for consumption the water tasted foul for all the time we were away.

I need to flush the tank again for our first trip mid May and would like to know others experience of disinfecting the water tank prior to habitation use that does not have a chemical taste after.
cheers
terry


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

prog54 said:


> Hi
> Semi newbie here with a question about water tank cleaning.
> Last year I used a propriety brand product in my water tank, using it twice and then a clean tank flush but when filled again for consumption the water tasted foul for all the time we were away.
> 
> ...


How about tank water for washing up and showering duties and taking say a 5ltr bottle of water from a store for drinking purposes? Thats what we and alot of peeps on here do.

Steve


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

I installed a Nature Pure Water filter years ago and have never had any taste from the water tanks on our last three MH, I can thoroughly recommend it, for that reason and peace of mind when filling from uncertain sources as they say it filters all bacterior from the water.

curlyboy


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Chigman
we did try that but the wife does like her cup of tea quite often and using the tank water for the many fill ups produced foul tasting tea. I know we could take a separate supply but it just adds to the weight.
but certainly worth considering.

Hi Curlyboy
A good suggestion, does that mean you do not need to clean tank after it has been empty and idle for some time.
Also where do you get the filter and is it something you can fit yourself and if so where.
cheers
terry


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

prog54 said:


> Hi Chigman
> we did try that but the wife does like her cup of tea quite often and using the tank water for the many fill ups produced foul tasting tea. I know we could take a separate supply but it just adds to the weight.
> but certainly worth considering.
> terry


You haven't got to take the water with you, just fill the bottle up when you get to where your going. Just take a small amount if you think you might need a cuppa on route.

If you want to do your tank, have you thought about using Milton? Never used it myself, but have heard it does a decent job of cleaning the tank. You might just need to flush the tank once or twice with fresh water afterwards.

Steve


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

The fresh water tank should be ok to use as its made of potable components so shouldnt taste of anything. If it does consider the hose you are using to fill it up. this sholdnt be a garden hose as this aint potable.

potable = drinking water quality by the way.

I use a product called Citrox - comes in a 1L bottle
You put 800mil in for every 10 gallons and flush it through and wait 30 mins. then drian it off and put the other 200mil in and fill up again. You can then use this water and drink it. It has no taste.

Of course if your tank holds more than 10 galls then just fill it half way and run through the pipes and take the van a run for 1/2hr to let the watsr slosh about a bit and then drain it off.

http://www.citroxx.com/

There you go
Phill


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Prog54,

There is a member on here that gives very good information on tank cleaning, also there are tablets that you can get, that do not taste.

Have a look at his profile

Zappy61

Regards

Steve


----------



## Sam48 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Water tank cleaning*

We use a Britax water filter jug for our drinking water and just use the tank water for washing up and showering. Never noticed any funny taste to our tea!

Sheila


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

prog54 said:


> Hi Chigman
> we did try that but the wife does like her cup of tea quite often and using the tank water for the many fill ups produced foul tasting tea. I know we could take a separate supply but it just adds to the weight.
> but certainly worth considering.
> 
> ...


Hi Terry, yes that's right, I have never cleaned only flushed through, the tank on my present MH which we have had for six years. The filter is a simple diy job and the filter is a five minute job to change. the only thing I would say is that it is an expensive bit of kit, but IMHO well worth it

curlyboy


----------



## CheekyDancer (May 10, 2012)

I work on Private yachts and we have large tanks onboard for drinking and cleaning water. I advise Hyper-chloriating your tanks every 6 to 12 months depending on your usage and filtration/water treatment systems.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Previous reports that I have read say do not use Milton. Some of these cleaners do cause a taste as they react with parts of the pump and some other fittings. I believe this might be the metal parts. We did use Milton in a previous motorhome and suffered the bad taste. It took lots of time and numerous flushings over this time to get rid of it.
Please do be careful what you use.
p-c


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I use Tablets specifically for the job from Zappy who was or still is a member on here This is his website <<<<HERE>>>> where it tells you all about the process and the tablets.
Zappy himself used to be something to do with the water supply process I understand.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

never found the need to sterilise our tank. Just empty in winter, rinse the tank when we refill. All the water we use to drink is boiled anyway. Cold drinks are usually alcoholic :lol: which doesn't need sterilising!

Joe


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

prog54 said:


> Hi
> Last year I used a propriety brand product in my water tank, using it twice and then a clean tank flush but when filled again for consumption the water tasted foul for all the time we were away.


I had a similar problem to you on my secondhand MH and tried many products that did not solve it. A year later, Graham's advice did 
. Check Zappies Blogs as per previous link.

Also search previous threads on this forum.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

p-c said:


> Hi
> Previous reports that I have read say do not use Milton. Some of these cleaners do cause a taste as they react with parts of the pump and some other fittings. I believe this might be the metal parts. We did use Milton in a previous motorhome and suffered the bad taste. It took lots of time and numerous flushings over this time to get rid of it.
> Please do be careful what you use.
> p-c


Hi PC,

It's all to do with strength of solution, contact time and methodology.

Thanks to all.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Steradent tablets for the fresh water tank - and cheap cola for the waste - works for me, but then I never drink the water straight from the tap, boiled water for hot drinks otherwise its G nT or wine.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

We tried Milton once; disaster! Most awful taste when you make a drink.
Since then I flush the tank well and clean it out with a sponge and airline leaving the system dry when not in use. I have heard of people putting cheap Vodka with some standing water which I believe inhibits bacterial growth.
Mostly we use the van and have little or no water taste problems as it is regularly replaced. You can always boil the water if you fear a problem.
In France last year I was glad to fill up at an Aire when my tank was empty. After a meal and drinks galore, at 10.00p.m. a Gendarme knocked on our door, bringing us a case of still water. He politely pointed out that the tap water was contaminated!! Nice timing and we survived unscathed.
Alan


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Jennifer said:


> Steradent tablets for the fresh water tank - and cheap cola for the waste - works for me, but then I never drink the water straight from the tap, boiled water for hot drinks otherwise its G nT or wine.


Hi Jennifer,

These are the ingredients for Steradent tablets:

_Sodium Bicarbonate, Sodium Sulfate, Citric Acid, Sodium Carbonate Peroxide, Potassium Caroate, Sodium Carbonate, PEG 150, Malic Acid, PEG 90, Sulfamic Acid, Tetraacetylethylenediamine, Aroma, Sodium Cocoyl Isethionate, Ceteareth 80, Sodium Chloride, Hexamethylenetetramine, CI 74160, Cetylpyridinium Chloride, CI 4543_
Some of them may add to taste problems and also it is difficult to know what strength to use; dentures are one thing but drinking water tanks are another. Similarly household bleach contains surfactants which can also lead to taste problems.

Using coca-cola for waste tanks can have a limited effect, see here it relies on its acidity (Ph3) to neutralise the organic material in the waste tank but detergents such as washing up liquid is alkali (Ph 12) which will tend to neutralise the coca-cola. Sodium hypochlorite or bleach is alkali and therefore will not be affected by the detergents. 
I know you don't drink from the tanks but don't forget food and salad preparation, cleaning teeth (I forgot the Steradent ) etc..

Hope this helps,

Graham


----------



## MEW (Nov 20, 2005)

Ever since I've had a motorhome I've used Milton Tablets (for cleaning baby bottles)


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I use the tablets from Zappy . . no after taste if used as directed & flushed
http://zappysblog.com/


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

The main active ingredient in Miltons is Sodium Metabisulphite.
The same chemical is used in the brewing of beer and wine making and usually known as Campden Tablets.
The home brewers and wine makers get very, very upset if the taste of their concoctions gets messed about so I think we can take it that it won't be a problem in a motorhome!
Youngs are the main brand for Campden Tablets but many of the Home Brew shops sell it under their own name or as a generic chemical.
Any taste shouldn't last more than about 1 hour.

If you want to test the state of your drinking water after treatment, try Gentian Violet (aka many other names) but this is harder to come by. It is used to stop hens from pecking each other so maybe an agricultural supplier?? Still listed as an indices of choice by the WHO.

Patrick


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> I use the tablets from Zappy . . no after taste if used as directed & flushed
> http://zappysblog.com/


ditto, I do this 2-3 times a year - in fact I happen to have just filled the fresh tank and per instructions am waiting an hour or so hence wandered indoors to find this!

Once the fresh is done, transfer it to the waste and add another tab to increase the strength, drive around the block for a slosh, job done!

Although we still tend to keep a separate 5l container for fresh drinking in the UK and in France we buy bottled. However as has been pointed out washing salads etc still done via the tap.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Our Van is ten years old and we have always used the tank water for drinking etc. I clean the tank twice annually with Puriclean and never travel with the tank full. This means on average the tank water is recycled every three days. I do believe that the material used for tank construction can contribute to water taste also what has previously been used to clean the tank.

Steve


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Don't drink the tank water. Use it for everything else but not drinking.
We carry a small 10Ltr water container inside the motorhome for drinking water and that allows us to have water while on the road without having to carry the extra weight of the water in the tank.
Also when in locations when the water quality is suspect I don't have to worry about contaminating the tank and system (I do carry treatment solutions anyway) We fill the 10ltr container with bottled water if we need to.
It's cheaper than an added filter.
The 10ltr container isn't very convient for using day to day so we have 2 2ltr water bottled (supermarket type) and top tsoe up from the 10ltr container.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Why on earth shouldn't you drink the water from the tank.
You fill your tank from the same supply you fill the 22L bottle so whats the difference? Unless of course your tanks and plumbing are not clean!!

Steve


----------

